# Zebra Oto Cats



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Has anyone kept these before? Are these same as normal otos? I saw a few in the fish store and thought about buying one. This is the first time I seen them on sale. Heres a pic to them if you haven't already seen them.

http://www.aqua-global.de/Bilder/otocinclus_sp_zebra.jpg

And while looking up Otos I found this clip of how normal onces are collected.






Prob thats why they are so cheap. I'm surprised that they liked green water though, never thought that was a good thing for fish.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The zebra otos are pretty much the same as far as size, care, tank conditions and feeding habits.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

As Dave says, fairly much the same. Usually once you've gotten things narrowed down to a genus, you'll find the individual species tend to all do decently in the same sort of conditions. Spawning and social interactions may vary, but the vitals shouldn't stray too far.

Definitely don't confuse genus for family though; Loricariidae include both the algae sucking otocinclus and the meat scavenging hypancistrus genii.

-Philosophos


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Zebra Otos are very pretty, and I have kept them in the past. I think there is one in a densely planted tank, but I have not seen him (her?) for a while. 
I wish they were not so expensive!


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd love to find a source for these otos. No luck so far....


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

those are some nice ottos, never seen them in the area...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi OrangeCones,

I believe that A Place for Pets in Burien has Zebra Ottos if you are looking for them. You might want to call and verify before doing a trip.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

There's some other ones now, they are called Giant Otos or Pitbull Otos. I don't know why the "Giant" but I heard it can get up to 3 inches with proper care from the owner. They are slightly cheaper than the zebras though. I'll wait for 2-3 weeks and then think about buying the survivors since they are as likely to die as normal otos from transportation.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have one of these giant ottos. I see him every now and then. He's about 1.5" I've had him over a year. He doesn't seem to hang out with the others. I had originally gotten 3 of them but he was the only one that survived. I guess they have the same survival issues as the smaller ones.....


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

The zebra otos are gorgeous, hands down! I've got a few photos of mine in my Journal linked below. Raise them like other oto species.

I'm still on the lookout with wallet-in-hand when someone has them for sale again.


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi OrangeCones,
> 
> I believe that A Place for Pets in Burien has Zebra Ottos if you are looking for them. You might want to call and verify before doing a trip.


I'm not on the West coast, would be a long trip for me!


----------



## cojack22 (Nov 20, 2009)

I know this is a little off topic but, I just got two otos for my 10g NPT. I've been watching them and it looks like they are eating but I'm not sure what. I can't see any of the brown algae that they like to eat. I've tried feeding them some algae wafers but they didn't seem interested. If it looks like they are eating are they?


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

They eat a lot of the algae that aren't visible to the eye yet.. too micro. If their belly is round then they are in good shape.


----------



## mayanjungledog (May 25, 2009)

I have also been looking a long time for a group of these little guys. If there are any available for sale, I am definitely interested!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

mayanjungledog said:


> I have also been looking a long time for a group of these little guys. If there are any available for sale, I am definitely interested!


A Place For Pets does ship regulary


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

On survival you might inquire about the source of the fish and the packaging methods prior to ordering from your supplier of choice. I bought some wild-caught via invertzfactory and they package them extremely conservatively. Of the 12 I ordered 13 survivied (Niko had tossed in an extra) and they are still doing well. Packaging was between 1 and 3 fish per bag pending species on the whole order; I think the otos were maybe 2 or 3 to a bag (it was a big order, so I don't exactly remember 100%).


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

mudboots said:


> On survival you might inquire about the source of the fish and the packaging methods prior to ordering from your supplier of choice. I bought some wild-caught via invertzfactory and they package them extremely conservatively. Of the 12 I ordered 13 survivied (Niko had tossed in an extra) and they are still doing well. Packaging was between 1 and 3 fish per bag pending species on the whole order; I think the otos were maybe 2 or 3 to a bag (it was a big order, so I don't exactly remember 100%).


Invertzfactory.com has great survival rates in their shipments. They are terrific at packaging and shipping all their little guys! I've ordered from the on numerous occasions. I've only read good about them on the net. Unfortunately others don't use their shipping methods. Too bad they don't have these zebra ottos!


----------



## mayanjungledog (May 25, 2009)

Karebear said:


> A Place For Pets does ship regulary


Where is this located? What city / state? Thanks.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

mayanjungledog said:


> Where is this located? What city / state? Thanks.


Burien, Washington


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw some in my LFS. They wanted 14.99 for it. I declined and instead got some more standard otos.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Invertzfactory.com has great survival rates in their shipments. They are terrific at packaging and shipping all their little guys! I've ordered from the on numerous occasions. I've only read good about them on the net. Unfortunately others don't use their shipping methods. Too bad they don't have these zebra ottos!


Are you reading this Niko?! Hah!


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Yea, Niko! I want some toooooooooo~~~~~!!!


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gordonrichards said:


> I saw some in my LFS. They wanted 14.99 for it. I declined and instead got some more standard otos.


when i started reading this article the way you were all talking made it seem like these guys were going to cost me like 40 bucks a pop

thats not bad now i would be willing to buy a trio later down the road for a display tank.


----------



## obake88 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can order some of these online now?
I had some before but sold them thinking I could get more... Now I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've checked with local fish stores and distributers here in California, at it seems unanimous that next westcoast shipment of them won't be until October 2010 (Fall season) time frame for more accessible availability.

Rumor also has it that there are a few breeders in Taiwan who have successfully bred the O. cocama in captivity. I've managed to secure about 8 of the fishes for my 40G scape. Hopefully we can get these more readily available soon.


----------



## Cwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

Dang, I was looking for these too, but it is good to know when they will be around


----------

